# San Jose Blvd. Nights



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LABOR DAY WEEKEND

SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 6PM

LAST YEAR WAS A BIG TURN OUT THANKS TO THE BAY....THIS EVENT IS FOR YOU GUYS...ALL THE HARD WORK YOU PUT INTO YOUR RIDES, BRING THEM OUT AND LET THEM THEM SHINE



(last years turn out pics)
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=541421&st=180


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 23 2011, 12:00 PM~20160897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT 4 SAN JO's BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE OUT REPPIN AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

Q-VO THATS WHATS UP


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm there


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:naughty: :run: :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Mar 24 2011, 02:29 AM~20167123
> *:naughty:  :run:  :roflmao:  :angel:
> *


please dont leave handprints on my car again lol j/k


----------



## impalaoriginals64 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 23 2011, 12:00 PM~20160897
> *
> 
> 
> ...




were do you meet up at?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 23 2011, 07:16 PM~20164859
> *:0
> *


WHATS GOOD LOCO?


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaoriginals64_@Mar 24 2011, 10:19 AM~20169524
> *were do you meet up at?
> *





> SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 6PM
> 
> 
> > ill be riding there from hayward also


----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Mar 24 2011, 03:37 PM~20170684
> *WHATS GOOD LOCO?
> *


qvo


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> > SAT. SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS 6PM
> >
> >
> > > ill be riding there from hayward also


----------



## Tbags49 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## blkbearr86 (Feb 26, 2011)

dam looks like I will be coming from stockton all da way back home in da 86 brougham bone white can't miss it repn my club FEDERATION C.C stockton yes sir can't wait to c all da old homies again! Let's do dis! Yeeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Mar 23 2011, 12:00 PM~20160897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blkbearr86_@Mar 29 2011, 11:52 PM~20215884
> *dam looks like I will be coming from stockton all da way back home in da 86 brougham bone white can't miss it repn my club FEDERATION C.C stockton yes sir can't wait to c all da old homies again! Let's do dis! Yeeee!!!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 .......................


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT for the homies


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 1 2011, 01:03 PM~20236493
> *TTT for the homies
> 
> 
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: Ill be there!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

is that the same weekend as the socios car show i hope not


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Apr 11 2011, 09:05 AM~20309863
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

LO NUESTRO CC
Moreno Valley  
I remember when I use to cruise story and king rd. 
I used to belong to New Arrivals cc. Salinas


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: AZTEC CREATIONS WILL BE OUT THERE REPPIN


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Apr 6 2011, 09:48 PM~20279325
> *is that the same weekend as the socios car show i hope not
> *


NO THE SOCIOS SHOW IS MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND AND BLVD NIGHTS IS LABOR DAY WEEKEND


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Outlaw66_@Apr 12 2011, 04:55 PM~20321844
> *NO THE SOCIOS SHOW IS MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND AND BLVD NIGHTS IS LABOR DAY WEEKEND
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGNZT_@Apr 17 2011, 05:50 PM~20359764
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

wat day is the CinCO DE Mayo cruise ,? this week next week saturday or sunday?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

East Side Riders
AZTEC CREATIONS
LUXURIOUS
CHICANO LEGACY 
IMPALAS NOR CAL
INDIVIDUALS
PATRONS
FEDERATION 
LO*LYSTICS
Lifes Finest
UntouchableS
CHEVITOS
LO NUESTRO 
Antiguos


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

UNDIVIDED ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

East Side Riders
AZTEC CREATIONS
LUXURIOUS
CHICANO LEGACY 
IMPALAS NOR CAL
INDIVIDUALS
PATRONS
FEDERATION 
LO*LYSTICS
Lifes Finest
UntouchableS
CHEVITOS
LO NUESTRO 
Antiguos
UNDIVIDED


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

For details go to www.facebook.com/brboldies

Get tickets at Hammer & Lewis & The Avalon!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:hno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

san jose's finest will be in the house........................


----------



## SIXX5SS (Mar 18, 2011)

Impalas Central Coast will be there...


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## TISHA (Aug 9, 2006)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
NOKTURNAL
AZTEC CREATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
**IMPALAS NOR CAL
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS 
PATRONS
Antiguos
CHEVITOS
UntouchableS
Lifes Finest
FEDERATION
San Jose Highlites
UNDIVIDED*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=201446076582251


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

(We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks)

I tried this many times before but everyone ends up @ Wienerschnitzel, what i dont under stand, you can only put so many cars there....
Its your job to get your people together around 9:45 or so, so we can leave @ 10pm, just in case the cops come before 10pm We will still cruise to Pizza jacks 

A few Magazines will be out there that day so its best we cruise together and stay together as best as you can....If anyone has ideas please let us know to make it easier for you guys..


----------



## Mario_J (Aug 8, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREET LIFE WILL BE THERE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*EAST SIDE RIDERS
STREET LIFE
NOKTURNAL
AZTEC CREATIONS
INDIVIDUALS
IMPALAS NOR CAL
CHICANO LEGACY
LUXURIOUS 
PATRONS
Antiguos
CHEVITOS
UntouchableS
Lifes Finest
FEDERATION
San Jose Highlites
UNDIVIDED
 *​


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt for my #1 homie putting this together, spread the word lets get it cracking! out of towners theres plenty of parking for trailers etc......


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

looking forward to it


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

sixo said:


> looking forward to it


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

I second that motion. Lets cruise, not just park. Everyone after sjbj meet up, cruise to santa clara / downtown to pizza jacks or back to story and king to the target parking lots of parking. We all know the routine. post up and cops come cruise to next post up stop.

After the meet up sjbj, there should be 3 post up spots. pizza jacks, empty parking lot on santa clara st, old albertsons, next to city hall, and king and story target parking lot. 

Just my thought. lets cruise and stay the hell of out wiener dog for one weekend, we dont all fit in there chingado


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

408 certified said:


> I second that motion. Lets cruise, not just park. Everyone after sjbj meet up, cruise to santa clara / downtown to pizza jacks or back to story and king to the target parking lots of parking. We all know the routine. post up and cops come cruise to next post up stop.
> 
> After the meet up sjbj, there should be 3 post up spots. pizza jacks, empty parking lot on santa clara st, old albertsons, next to city hall, and king and story target parking lot.
> 
> Just my thought._* lets cruise and stay the hell of out wiener dog for one weekend, we dont all fit in there chingado*_


:thumbsup:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Try 4 Blvd nites SJ


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up homeboy! TTT for San Jo on the streets..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001837414117#!/event.php?eid=201446076582251


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

this was last years, lets do it bigger and bigger every year


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Every year gets bigger thanks to you guys

2004 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/17513-san-jose-blvd-nights.html

2005 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/51749-san-jose-blvd-nights-2005-a.html

2006 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/94102-san-jose-blvd-nights-06-a.html

2007 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/143594-san-jose-blvd-nights-07-a.html

2008 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/189037-san-jose-blvd-nights.html

2009 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/224935-san-jose-blvd-nights-2009-a.html

2010 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/264544-san-jose-blvd-nights-2010-a.html

I been having this since 2001,thanks guys for keeping it alive :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SJ 77 MONTE (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT:h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SJ 77 MONTE said:


> TTT:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*THIS SATURDAY
*Okay alot of people want to cruise , so i put one together, lets see if it works. Its your job to tell your friends together so we can leave at the same tme, i want to say around 9:45 start getting people together so we can leave..LETS SAY THE COPS GET THERE BEFORE 10 WE WILL LEAVE AT THAT TIME ANYWAYS....
_*We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks









*_


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

SJDEUCE said:


> (We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks)
> 
> I tried this many times before but everyone ends up @ Wienerschnitzel, what i dont under stand, you can only put so many cars there....
> _Its your job to get your people together around 9:45 or so, so we can leave @ 10pm,_ just in case the cops come before 10pm We will still cruise to Pizza jacks
> ...





thats what im talking about !!! INSPIRATIONS ALL CHAPTERS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!! ANYONE HOPPING OUT THERE?? :cheesy:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Simon que yea:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

408 certified said:


> Simon que yea:thumbsup::yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Try 4 SJ


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Get your lowrider, hopper, everyday driver or new school rides ready, wash your car and get as many friends you can fit in your car (to help with gas), ladies please come in car loads and leave your friends with psyco boyfriends at home, NO DRAMA PLEASE, Dont drink and drive and lets cruise safely. it will be in the 90's that day so it will be a nice night :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> Get your lowrider, hopper, everyday driver or new school rides ready, wash your car and get as many friends you can fit in your car (to help with gas), ladies please come in car loads and leave your friends with psyco boyfriends at home, NO DRAMA PLEASE, Dont drink and drive and lets cruise safely. it will be in the 90's that day so it will be a nice night :thumbsup:


OR psyco girls stay home too, we dont need your bs lamo 
_*We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks
*_ or if we get kickout of here we can cruise to the plant down the street


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttmft


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Blvd Nights started in mid 90s by a few of my friends, it died out, i started it back up in 01 every since it been koo, when people take the name and start there own cruise aint koo!!!!!!!! I respect them because they want to cruise and show off there cars, but there also other names you can make up..


*SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS , WHERE IT ALL STARTED FROM!*


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> Get your lowrider, hopper, everyday driver or new school rides ready, wash your car and get as many friends you can fit in your car (to help with gas), ladies please come in car loads and leave your friends with psyco boyfriends at home, NO DRAMA PLEASE, Dont drink and drive and lets cruise safely. it will be in the 90's that day so it will be a nice night :thumbsup:


OR psyco girls stay home too, we dont need your bs lamo 
We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks
or if we get kickout of here we can cruise to the plant down the street

THE PAST 2-3 YRS THERE HASN'T BEEN ANY DRAMA SO IM SURE THERE WONT BE THIS YEAR EITHER.. THERE ARE ALOT OF HATERS THAT LIKE TO FUCK WITH OTHER PEOPLE'S CARS CUZ OF BF'S OR GF'S... STUPID PEOPLE.. THEY DONT WANT A RESTRAINING ORDER ON THEM :roflmao: IF ANYONE WANTS A COPY OF THE LOWRIDERS SCENE MAGAZINE $10 AN ISSUE HIT ME UP I WILL BE WITH NEW STYLE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

esjmami said:


> OR psyco girls stay home too, we dont need your bs lamo
> We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks
> or if we get kickout of here we can cruise to the plant down the street
> 
> THE PAST 2-3 YRS THERE HASN'T BEEN ANY DRAMA SO IM SURE THERE WONT BE THIS YEAR EITHER.. THERE ARE ALOT OF HATERS THAT LIKE TO FUCK WITH OTHER PEOPLE'S CARS CUZ OF BF'S OR GF'S... STUPID PEOPLE.. THEY DONT WANT A RESTRAINING ORDER ON THEM :roflmao: IF ANYONE WANTS A COPY OF THE LOWRIDERS SCENE MAGAZINE $10 AN ISSUE HIT ME UP I WILL BE WITH NEW STYLE


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=white...G28P3fCaA3EgfDpX8q9Swg&cbp=12,167.45,,0,15.36

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/95127?dayNum=3&&?=


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

im gonna bring out my ride to play saturday and cruise all night. too bad it cant be like this like every weekend like back in the day


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> im gonna bring out my ride to play saturday and cruise all night. too bad it cant be like this like every weekend like back in the day


This is the only big cruise we have now, they took cinco from us


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

We got Steetlow magazine,Impala magazine & LOWRIDER SCENE . LOWRIDER SCENE is going to make a video make sure you clean up those white walls and shine up the rides


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

SJDEUCE said:


> *EAST SIDE RIDERS
> STREET LIFE
> NOKTURNAL
> AZTEC CREATIONS
> ...


add USO broimma do my best to get her goin but if i dont my USO's will deff be there


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

SJDEUCE said:


> Blvd Nights started in mid 90s by a few of my friends, it died out, i started it back up in 01 every since it been koo, when people take the name and start there own cruise aint koo!!!!!!!! I respect them because they want to cruise and show off there cars, but there also other names you can make up..*SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS , WHERE IT ALL STARTED FROM!*


KEEPING IT 100. TTT 4 SJ BLVD NIGHTS


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

Can't wait to be out there!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

SJDEUCE said:


> Blvd Nights started in mid 90s by a few of my friends, it died out, i started it back up in 01 every since it been koo, when people take the name and start there own cruise aint koo!!!!!!!! I respect them because they want to cruise and show off there cars, but there also other names you can make up..
> 
> 
> *SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS , WHERE IT ALL STARTED FROM!*


 VERY TRUE, GRAFFITI NIGHTS WAS IN MODESTO BEFORE, THERE ARE OTHER CRUIZIN NIGHT ALL OVER AND WHEN I HEARD OTHER TOWNS CALLED IT THE SAME THING NOW WELL IT JUST AINT RIGHT. BUT I HAVE A PLAN AND SOON IT WILL BE POSTED TO SEE HOW IT CAN BE DONE.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

srt1 said:


> add USO broimma do my best to get her goin but if i dont my USO's will deff be there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SJ RIDER said:


> KEEPING IT 100. TTT 4 SJ BLVD NIGHTS


:thumbsup:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hell yeah,I remember when blvd nights jus started. Kickin at my primo zings n boonies pad at the corner. It's been good. N I'm sure with all our dedication we will continue to make it a success ....


----------



## Mr.G (Mar 26, 2010)

TTT for San Jo Blvd Nights!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> THIS SUNDAY ITS GOING DOWN HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE :thumbsup:
> View attachment 357409


 i should be rolling out there after the cruising on saturday


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTTfor fine ass women!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

It's almost about that time


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

1 more day


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ok party people its 2marow, it starts @ 6pm we leave @ 10pm its your choice if you want to be there earler....Its best that you do to get a parking...:thumbsup:Rememeber we dont have cinco de mayo no more so this cruise going to be big..This event is for everyone one the whole Nor.cal.


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

i think that we should cruize by jacks pizza down keys to story then to white an back around that what we cruized the first yr:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

SJDEUCE said:


> ok party people its 2marow, it starts @ 6pm we leave @ 10pm its your choice if you want to be there earler....Its best that you do to get a parking...:thumbsup:Rememeber we dont have cinco de mayo no more so this cruise going to be big..This event is for everyone one the whole Nor.cal.


well well well....................
i got her all taged tha lifts are swangin and im finally ready to role this fleet. glad to know tha spots will be taken quick. i'll have to let our pres know:h5:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT for the biggest cruise in Nor.Cal 

Ok people!!!!!! If your not out today then you see the pictures up 2marow and your kicking yourself in the butt cause you didnt go out! Dont say Damn i miss another good Blvd Nights!!!!!!! See you out there....

I want everyone to have a good night! i wana see all smiles


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

SJDEUCE said:


> TTT for the biggest cruise in Nor.Cal Ok people!!!!!! If your not out today then you see the pictures up 2marow and your kicking yourself in the butt cause you didnt go out! Dont say Damn i miss another good Blvd Nights!!!!!!! See you out there....I want everyone to have a good night! i wana see all smiles


X2.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Okay alot of people want to cruise , so i put one together, lets see if it works. Its your job to tell your friends together so we can leave at the same tme, i want to say around 9:45 start getting people together so we can leave..LETS SAY THE COPS GET THERE BEFORE 10 WE WILL LEAVE AT THAT TIME ANYWAYS....
_*We can meet up @ SjBj leave around 10pm on story, make a right on King Rd, left on Santa Clara,left on Market St, Market St turns into 1st then Monterey Rd, 1600 Monterey Road Pizza jacks

*_


----------



## niteowl77 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gonna be another fun day in SJ..... SHAAAAAAAW !


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

TTT blvd nights is way better then any car show!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*WICKED RIDAZ....GONNA BE THERE...ALL THE WAY FROM MODESTO....YUP....LOW N SLOW....*:thumbsup:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

got my car washed  bout to head out in a few hours


----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

_*YUP YUP FROM MO TO SAN JO WE GO :biggrin:....WICKED RIDAZ*_


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cars waxed and ready to go! see you all out there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

It's on n crackin


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hope it's crackin till dawn


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

it was cool... besides the fact that people went their own way after they left sjbj.... im not gna hate but this shouldnt ba only once a year thing.. if you look at all the other events on lil.. most of all the cruise nights are in l.a.every week...im not the coordinator im jus sayin if they can do it then so can we..anyways.. thnks coordinator..:thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow it was like being in Sj in 1996 all over again!!!I agree, get the cruise route coordinated and make it a weekly thing .Cops rolled through the parking lot hella times but didn't shut it down till ten, which was the planned roll out time anyway -and most importantly, Fuck going down Santa Clara to weinerschitzel, the cops hassle too much downtown. Why not stay around story where everyone got together , or tully or something ? Running downtown just leads to running into cops


----------



## 1SJESR (Jan 12, 2009)

post up the pic's brothas!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Some pics from my phone.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*Roosevelt Park* *Today*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that came out, all over the bay much love...I push this event for 6 months straight to bring everyone together and it worked. No drama the cops didnt fuck w/ us the after spot mostly everyone came, there were sexy women and a couple ugly ones lol, we will be @ *Roosevelt Park* park today fill free to come by, bring your pits so you guys can Q, Chingon


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

SOME SNAP SHOTS FROM LAST NIGHT


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

had a real good time watching insperations hope there shit at blue jeans,then clowning at jacks after seeing all the cars with 14in clinders im going bigger cause they look sick,well hope everyone made it home safe................an i say we do this shit like once a mo. are at lease try an keep it on the east the old rout story king an white, tully


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Lastnite was cracken . Thx to everyone that made it happen by bringing out the lows . TO THE MUTHA FUKN TOP 4 SAN JO


----------



## SJ RIDER (Oct 27, 2004)

Fuk yeah sj was cracken lastnite great turn out thx to everyone 4 comming out n Chilln .TO THE MUTHA FUKEN TOP 4 SAN JO


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ONCE A MONTH WOULD BE GOOD AND WE CAN GO TO THE TARGET PARKING LOT TOO ON KING AND STORY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Man i tried to have another cruise last year called Summer breeze, it didnt work out that great, im down for whatever But im keeping Blvd Nights once a year......If any clubs what to get @ me to start another cruise pm me ill push it as much as this event... But beleave me people wont come from out of town just for a reg Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> ONCE A MONTH WOULD BE GOOD AND WE CAN GO TO THE TARGET PARKING LOT TOO ON KING AND STORY


some people allrdy go there every sat @ 10... its allready the end of summer if people wouldnt come out during summer good luck tryin to get them to come out after...but now that everyone knows the cops dont trip then there should be more days like las night


----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*JUST WANNA SAY...WE HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE IN SAN JO....ILL TAKE BLVD NITEZ CRUIZIN...OVER ANY CARSHOW...ANYTIME....YUP.....*


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

Blvd nites was the shit!!! My car was dwn but i still pulld it out cruise n got home,well worth it next years a must!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Great Video as always LOBO!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ciscosfc said:


> Great Video as always LOBO!!!


thank you bro, part 2 will be up in a couple hours


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


>


*YUP GOOD VIDEO....I CANT FIND IT ON YOUTUBE....WHAT IZ IT UNDER...?*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

from last night


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> from last night
> View attachment 358532
> View attachment 358530


:wow::wow::wow: 

guys.... :roflmao:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *YUP GOOD VIDEO....I CANT FIND IT ON YOUTUBE....WHAT IZ IT UNDER...?*


http://www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


*KOO...THANX.....*


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

good vid lobo :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)




----------



## sixo (May 3, 2007)

i apologize for the shitty quality of these.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> from last night
> View attachment 358532
> View attachment 358530




:rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


*WICKED RIDAZ..CAR CLUB...MODESTO CALIFAZ....LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ..*


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *WICKED RIDAZ..CAR CLUB...MODESTO CALIFAZ....LOW N SLOW HOMIEZ..*


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAN! HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAAAAN! HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE.....


*YUP....I THINK WE WERE THE ONLY CAR CLUB FROM THE 209....WELL...GUESS THEY MISSED OUT ON A FIRME NITE....*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

part 3 will be ready in the morning


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREETLIFE cc HAD A GOOD TIME SEE AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

It didnt end Sat. night, a few pics from Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T....*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey lobo where can i get that song at?


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *YUP....I THINK WE WERE THE ONLY CAR CLUB FROM THE 209....WELL...GUESS THEY MISSED OUT ON A FIRME NITE....*




:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

How many of you have ever seen a Paris or LeCab 3 wheel? :wow:


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

looked like a good time :thumbsup: out in SAN JOSE...............


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

tonyo 67 said:


> looked like a good time :thumbsup: out in SAN JOSE...............


*YUP....WE JUST HAD TO DRIVE FROM MODESTO TO CHECK IT OUT....IT WAS FIRME...I USTO DRIVE OUT TO STORY AND KING BACK IN THE LATE 80s....*


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

here's a video i made of saturday night... i would have had more but my headlights were acting up so i had to head home


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I WAS LOVING IT OUT THERE BLVD NIGHTS NEEDST TO BE LIKE THAT ALL WEEKEND LONG EVERY WEEKEND LIKE IT USED TO BE "BRING BACK THE BLVD"


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> I WAS LOVING IT OUT THERE BLVD NIGHTS NEEDST TO BE LIKE THAT ALL WEEKEND LONG EVERY WEEKEND LIKE IT USED TO BE "BRING BACK THE BLVD"


*EVERY CITY IN CALIFAZ SHOULD BRING BACK BLVD CRUZIN....**YUP....*:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT CARNAL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT for the best cruise in the BAY


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

SJRaider18 said:


> hey lobo where can i get that song at?


i dont know, ill try and email it to you


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice pics Johnny!


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

Cali-Stylz said:


> How many of you have ever seen a Paris or LeCab 3 wheel? :wow:


:biggrin: Man im glad the cop at the intersection didnt pull me over. I was hno: when they pulled up next to me. Then they just keep rollin  Cant wait to do it again.And to all the people that think my ride is a chop :nono: do some research before you comment on my ride. Got the whole build up tread in my signature. Check it out


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

i see pancho was out on the town..........:thumbsup: looks like a great night


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :biggrin: Man im glad the cop at the intersection didnt pull me over. I was hno: when they pulled up next to me. Then they just keep rollin  Cant wait to do it again.And to all the people that think my ride is a chop :nono: do some research before you comment on my ride. Got the whole build up tread in my signature. Check it out


Bastards.. he came outa nowhere :wow: Good time to find out you needed gas also :rofl:

Choptop  99% of chops do not have working tops.. or convertible specific badges (Paris, LeCabriolet)... nice to know there is only one Paris (the one you see in the pics) and one LeCab (bucket not worthy of the streets yet) in SJ :cheesy:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

sunday night at the dog


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

what i coulldnt show in the part 3 video


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> what i coulldnt show in the part 3 video


*DAMNNNNN....*:naughty::naughty:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :biggrin: Man im glad the cop at the intersection didnt pull me over. I was hno: when they pulled up next to me. Then they just keep rollin  Cant wait to do it again.And to all the_* people that think my ride is a chop :nono: *_do some research before you comment on my ride. Got the whole build up tread in my signature. Check it out


who cares what other fools think ese!!
haters got to hate!!!


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

bluv nights!


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


thats ma shit box rite there


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> who cares what other fools think ese!!
> haters got to hate!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*T T P T..*:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice TTt cant wait till this BLVD Nights


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK FEB 26TH IN STOCKTON CA AT OAK PARK


----------

